# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Das Schicksal hat zugeschlagen

## Anemone

Liebe Forumteilnehmer und hilfreiche Ratgeber,
mein Mann hatte solche Angst an Prostatakrebs zu sterben und nun hat das Schicksal auf tragische Weise meinen Mann durch einen Unfall aus dem Leben gerissen.
Man sieht also, alle Gedanken alle Sorgen, die man sich um die Zukunft macht, können sich so leicht ändern. Wir dachten, er hätte die Krankheit bis jetzt besiegt. Und nun?
Leben im heute und hier, genießen, solange es einem gut geht. Und was morgen kommt, wird man dann sehen.
Schade, dass unser letztes Jahr so durch die Krankheit beeinflusst war.
Euch allen alles Gute
Anemone

----------


## Pinguin

Liebe Anemone, das ist wahrlich ein harter Schicksalsschlag nach so viel Hoffnung auf noch viele Jahre glücklichen Zusammenlebens. Mein herzliches Beileid gilt Dir in dieser schweren Stunde.

*"In der Trauer gibt es kaum rechte Worte, kaum Trost, der hilfreich ist, aber Menschen, die teilhaben in den Tagen der Stille....*

----------


## RalfDm

> Leben im heute und hier, genießen, solange es einem gut geht. Und was morgen kommt, wird man dann sehen.


Liebe Anemone,

auch ich möchte Dir mein Mitgefühl aussprechen. Es ist bitter, dass das Schicksal es jetzt so gewollt hat. Ich bin sicher, dass jeder hier im Forum Dir und Deinem Mann etwas Anderes gewünscht hat. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft, um über den so unerwarteten Tod Deines Mannes hinwegzukommen.

Nach Deinem oben zitierten Satz lebe ich seit nunmehr neun Jahren, seit meiner eigenen Diagnose. Ich formulierte es damals gegenüber einem Kollegen etwa so: "Man freut sich über jeden Tag, an dem es einem noch gut geht".

Ralf

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Anemone,

ich schliesse mich Ralf und Hutschi an. Es ist bitter, nach dem Kampf, den Du zusammen mit Deinem Mann, aber auch durch Deine Anfragen im Forum als Hilfe für ihn, geführt hast, mit einem Schlag alle Hoffnung verlieren zu müssen. Ich teile Deinen Schmerz und bin in Gedanken bei Dir.
Jürg

----------


## Günter55

Liebe Anemone!

Dir und deinen Kindern gelten mein Mitgefühl und meine Gedanken. Wir Betroffenen und unsere Angehörigen, die den gleichen Kampf führen, wie ihr ihn geführt habt, sind sprachlos über die Wege, die das Leben einschlagen kann.

Günter

----------


## hulda_bauer

hallo anemone auch mein hertzliches beileid gruß hulda

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Anemone:
Man sieht also, alle Gedanken alle Sorgen, die man sich um die Zukunft macht, können sich so leicht ändern.  

Liebe Anemone,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Vor 25 Jahren ist meine Frau an einem Karzinom verstorben - drei Monate nach der Diagnose. Und so hat die Nachricht vom plötzlichen Tod Deines Mannes mich in besonderer Weise angerührt.
Als ein Freund mich versuchte zu trösten, haben mich seine Worte damals nicht erreicht. Deshalb umarme ich Dich im Geiste und wünsche Dir Menschen, die Dir in dieser schweren Stunde und in der nächsten Zeit hilfreich beistehen.

In herzlicher Verbundenheit

GeorgS

----------


## Anemone

Vielen Dank für Eure tröstenden und verständnisvollen Worte. Ich hoffe, meine innere Leere und die Einsamkeit und der damit verbundene Schmerz werden mich bald verlassen und der Trost, die schönen Erinnerungen und nicht zuletzt meine Kinder werden mir einen halbwegs normalen Alltag wiedergeben. Ich bin jetzt 44 Jahre und wünsche mir, dass das Leben nicht nur noch Katastrophen für mich bereithält.
Alles Liebe
Anemone

----------


## Tinka

Unglaublich ...

Liebe Anemone,

mein Mitgefühl und Beileid. 

Die Trauer lässt sich nicht abstellen, nimm sie an, dann wirst Du es auch eines Tages schaffen, gut mit ihr oder neben ihr zu leben. 

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute
Andrea

----------


## caroline

Liebe Anemone,
da ich lange nicht hier war  hat mich deine Nachricht erst jetzt wie ein Schock getroffen .
Ich wünsche dir  ein neues Leben  ohne weitere Katastrophen .
glg Caroline

----------

